# tranny keeps going..



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

my 2001 f250 diesel auto transmission with a 8.5 boss v blade, keeps braking transmission ever 10k mile for the last 30k..paid for the first the second one was under the warrenty the third still have to hear back..the truck doesnt have a transmission temp gage in it..i do about 35 driveways..my wife feels that the transmission braking is from the plowing..never had problems with transmission before i started plowing..has any noticed a cooler running transmission with a big transmission cooler and a bigger pan??


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I would get a gauge put in to monitor temps. Do you take it on the highway? Does your engine ever get warm with the plow on?


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

mycirus;1015191 said:


> I would get a gauge put in to monitor temps. Do you take it on the highway? Does your engine ever get warm with the plow on?


no highway..and my motor stays cool...


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

pay more for a better quality rebuild ?

did you install it yourself ? if 'yes', did you flush out the cooler before hooking everything up ?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

maybe there is a loose nut behind the wheel?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

BSDeality;1015291 said:


> maybe there is a loose nut behind the wheel?


haha that is a good one!!!

what exactly is breaking inside the trans??? is the same thing breaking each time? and is that all your replacing? ....my truck wishes thats all i did with it and shes running top of her game at 85k miles....knock on wood...


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

a transmission shop rebuild it for 3k.. new toque converter bigger clutch pack,shift kit..its all was something different braking ever time..there going to make sure the cooler is not blocked this time..


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

if they didnt replace the cooler the first time thats the problem. when your trans lets go all that broken ****e goes right into the cooler....and comes right back out for the next 6 months if you dont replace it... youll never get all that garbage out of there unless its replaced.. make sure the cooler lines are flushed too and get a good temp gauge!!! better be under warranty or id file suit.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Doing drives I would not think would over heat the trans. I would raise hell with the re-builder / shop. It should barely be broken in at 10K. My Wife complains too about the parts and time spent on maintenance. She has no problem spending the money the truck and I make.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Given that the trans has puked three times, First, start with a new one of these---->
http://www.dieselsite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=480

And for sure get one of these------>
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/CYB-A021E061N/

If it is the torque converter puking, get something other than a stock one. Triple disc works for me! Be sure that your tranny guy knows what the hell he is doing also.


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

its the forward clutches keep going on it...iam putting a bigger cooler on it asap...


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

the truck also has a shift kit in it..good or bad idea???


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

stop the madness,the beer bottle on the bench transmission shop overhaul is your problem.these tranys need to be remaned not rebuilt,the pump halves need to made flat again,case checked for straight and cross leaks,updated parts,valve bodies run on valve body machines drums and gear sets rebushed,dyno run etc, etc,all the things a local shop cant do.we use jasper reman tranys with very few problems,3 year 100.000 mi warranty and they dont care if you tow the space shuttle while you plow.ive been rebuilding tranys almost my whole life and realised years ago i am not serving my customers by doing it, i will repair one now but if they need overhaul it gets a jasper crate unit


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Buy a Chevy


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd put a cooler from a 6.0L Diesel in it.They are alot bigger and bolt right in.You definately should replace the cooler and clean out the lines when replacing the tranny.You should also add an inline filter to the return line.A temp. gauge would also be a good idea,someone makes a gauge mount that goes on the steering column and the sender can go in the test port on the side of the tranny.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

No one has talked about synthetic. I run a 50/50 mix in my vehicles. I have talked to a trans rebuilder and he told me not to run full synthetic because it can be too slippery and cause a slip code in my computer. Also, I change my fluid and filter once a year if it needs it or not. P.M. will help keep expenses down!


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

The solution is a better builder. contact 
BTS
And your issues will go away with the best customer service in the industry. His transmission will hold up to anything you can throw at it. I personally was throwing 500 rwhp at mine for many years and i just had it freshened and it was almost new inside.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

2COR517;1032118 said:


> Buy a Chevy


Imo this would make your problems worse


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, the Allison and 4L80e are terrible transmissions.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

2COR517;1032943 said:


> Yeah, the Allison and 4L80e are terrible transmissions.


I've not owned an allison but had seen several bad ones when I was wrenching at the gm dealership. As for the 4l80e, mine came apart at 44k in my 2000 one ton (only had a 5.7, all I'm saying is there all junk, just some are worse than others


----------

